# =Lifeless Planet=



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link: Lifeless Planet: A New 3D Action-Adventure Game from Stage 2 Studios

Das Kickstarterprojekt *Lifeless Planet* von Stage 2 Studios ist nun auf Steam im Early Access für 12.99€ erhältlich. 

Man steuert einen Astronauten, der auf einem luftleeren, leblosen Planet Rätsel lösen, Sprungpassagen absolvieren und die mysteriösen Umstände klären soll, die dort herrschen. Denn schon bald findet er eine verlassene, russische Siedlung (Elemente des kalten Krieges fliessen ein), in welcher offenbar einmal Menschen gewohnt haben.

Mir gefällt das Spiel schon recht gut. Der Sound und die Unity-Grafikengine sorgt für ein interessantes, manchmal schon psychedelisches Spielerlebnis, das man gut mit dem PS3 - Adventure _Journey_ vergleichen kann. Das Spiel lebt viel von Erkundung und Entdeckung, die Story wird vor allem durch Textlogs erzählt.

Gesteuert wird mit Maus und Tastatur, aber auch ein Gamepad wird unterstützt - ich hab das 360 Pad genommen.


----------



## Kaisan (8. April 2014)

Hmm ... klingt durchaus interessant. Journey habe ich sehr gerne gemocht, wenn der Titel im Entferntesten an die Genialität von Journey heranreicht, wird es sofort gekauft.


----------



## Amboss (9. April 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich verschiebe es gleich mal in die noch frische Kickstarter-Ecke.


----------

